# Camping Site at SEVILLE



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know of a good site close to Seville, we want to be able to get the Bus/ Train etc easily into the city........

Motorhome is 24.5 foot in length

REgards

The Wylie Fox
Europe Bound in 1 Week


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi wyliefox, 
well i am typing this from Camping Seville which is a fairly nice site just outside the city (Approx 10Km)

only got here a few hours ago so cant vouch for it too much at present, it has good facilities though (The main reason we are staying here is for the washing machines)

apparently there is a bus service from outside the gate in the mornings to the city, but i'll confirm that tmrw.

Its costing us just a tad over €15 a night here inc electricity.

we are over 25feet long so dont worry about access, plenty of space.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

I would be interested to know if the busses are wheeelchair friendly as in some Spanish Cities. I have twice missed stopping here because of lack of knowledge of how best to travel into the city from campsites. I don't expect a low floor bus but as long as it has only one step up from kerb into bus, wide door and parking spot for wheelchair/pushchair then that is fine.

peedee


----------



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

*Seville*

Hi Nukeadmin

What a prompt reply, I am looking forward to your report, we are wanting to spend about 7 days at Seville to see all the sights.....

Am very interested in Bus and where to ask for on return trip.....Very limited Spanish

Regards

The Wylie Fox

Arriving Seville 31st Jan


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

*Re Camping Sevilla*

Hello Thewyliefox, as Nukeadmin says,Camping Sevilla is probably the best site in Seville.We looked several other sites and found them to be a bit grotty.We were there for a week for the Eufa Cup Final when we were cheated out of the cup by Porto,but that is another story. The campsite is easily found.Coming into Seville on the Cordoba road,first exit after the airport,sharp left at the roundabout and drive back alongside the main road.Camping Sevilla can be seen from the Cordoba road.Can be quite noisy though,as it it alongside the airport. We parked up our arapaho,which is 28 ft with no problem,There is a bus service and the taxi's are resonable and can be phoned from the reception


----------

